# Raid one server - Changing to bigger drives.



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

Hello. Been out and busy lately and realized my server is almost at capacity even after cleaning it up I have 200mb free space left.
It's a Compaq Proliant running 2 18gig hard drives running on raid1.
To expand to larger drives could i add a larger server in bay2 to build, then after it builds swap 2 to 1, and replace 2nd drive with a matchng drive.

Will that work?ray:


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Yes, that should work. 
RAID 1 doesn't care which drive is taken out, as the mirrors will always contain the exact data and the kernel will default over to the one that remains as soon as one is taken out/fails. One drive is the minimum needed for functionality though. When you shutdown, you can replace a faulty/small disk and swap the disks around (same ones), depending on which you would like to boot from and all should be well.

I used to do this on Linux too and it worked without a glitch. :wink:

I would still advise to always have a backup though.


----------

